# Extracting interesting midi CC data from audio



## colony nofi (Mar 28, 2019)

Hey all,
I'm interested in trying to get some different types of midi data from audio files. Pretty much everything *except* notes. 

So - what I'm thinking is something that creates CC data from volume in order to modulate a pad from a drum track or the like. Or change filters based on another audio files attacks (so something that detects hitpoints and outputs a CC...

Can anyone think of something that does this? I might get busy in MAX.....

Cheers, Brendan.


----------



## d.healey (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm sure you can use audio to control midi automation in reaper.


----------



## halfwalk (Mar 29, 2019)

Yes it is super easy in Reaper with parameter modulation, though I assume any respectable DAW has this capability built in, to do simple modulation of MIDI parameters based on the volume of an audio clip.

Also, pizmidi has an Audio to CC plugin for free, win/mac.


----------



## timprebble (Mar 30, 2019)

Bluecat make some great plugins for this

https://www.bluecataudio.com/Products/Category_Analysis/

https://www.bluecataudio.com/Products/Product_FreqAnalystPro/

this plug-in also provides output parameters that you can use to control other effects in real time: the generated automation envelopes or MIDI CC messages include the minimum and maximum frequencies and the energy center of the spectrum, expressed in Hertz or as MIDI note value. With the transformation parameters (offset, amount and reverse), you can customize the generation of these parameters and monitor the modifications on the value graphs. 

https://www.bluecataudio.com/Products/Product_DPeakMeterPro/

All envelopes (peak, RMS, crest factor...) can be reused for additional monitoring or side chaining purposes: combined together, reversed, modified and recorded as automation curves or sent as MIDI CC messages, they can control other effects in real time.


----------



## D Halgren (Mar 30, 2019)

Envelope follower is generally the thing for that. The drum/pad idea could be done with a side-chained compressor or a vocoder.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 26, 2019)

There was a freebie audio to midi CC vst I snagged from somewhere. (Not in front of my rig atm) I tested it w my guitarviol and it was pretty great to bow the volume of a pad or bell sound.


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Jun 19, 2022)

Bump! Anything else out there for MIDI CC output from audio? Anything that extends to MIDI generation from parameters other than just volume?


----------



## sumskilz (Jun 20, 2022)

VariAudio in Cubase can extract MIDI data from monophonic sources. It will convert the dynamics and/or the pitch to continuous MIDI CC data. Although, I haven’t really played around with it enough to say how good it is at it. I’d be interested in other options if anyone knows if they work better.

The use case scenario I’m interested in, would be to record a single live instrument, and then use the MIDI data from that audio file for a virtual instrument section to place with it. For example, a single real violin would be recorded to serve as the section leader with a virtual violin section based on MIDI extracted from the live performance that would serve as the rest of the section.


----------

